# need suggestions on dog toy



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm looking for a big ball, about the size of a soccer ball i guess.. but something the dogs cant pop.. something they can chase around the yard 

i could have sworn i've seen a video of a big red one that i thought was made by Kong, but couldnt come up with anything in a search.. maybe one of you know what i'm talking aobut.. i thought it was called a bully ball or something but i couldnt find anything on it..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bowling ball im bout to get one for chino!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cant really chase it but they could wear themselves out trying to nudge it around the yard LOL


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Look up Jolly Balls. I've never used them before since my dogs aren't much for balls, but they look like what you may want.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cant get much more durable than that! i think the smallest ones are 6 inches!

BoomerBall.com | Animal Enrichment Zoo Toys indestructible dog toys BoomerBall.com | hearding ball, hearding trainer, indestructible dog toys


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> Look up Jolly Balls. I've never used them before since my dogs aren't much for balls, but they look like what you may want.


those looked pretty tough too but knowing my dog he'd work at the handle before playing with the ball lol


----------



## Coconut (Oct 4, 2009)

I would NOT recomend a jolly ball, I had the biggest size they made and it was destroyed in 15 minutes, my dog chewed the handle off and devoured the rest of it! . . . I must say thanks for this thread because I will definatly be looking into the ball in the previous post looks durable!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You need a Boomer ball! Tasha use to have one and I would have to take it away after an hour of non stop play! She would chase it and bark at it till she was bloody! It is hard plastic they cannot pop it, it is also light weight so it is safe for them to throw around.

Here is the website for them, you want a med or large
Clix Boomer Ball Interactive Dog Toy

Here is a video I found


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have got to get some of those!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG the dogs love them! I had to get rid of mine because it was starting fence fighting. If you have multiple dogs play with one at a time IMO. They go nuts for that thing!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks to you, i'll be checking these out. I want to wait till you do the bowling ball and tell me how that goes. thanks


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Chinos next ball*

cant get much more durable than that! i think the smallest ones are 6 inches!

Chino's next toy



















... after you teach him to pack it in the trunk....









Chino's new spring pole









hope you have insurance StaffyDaddy.

1980 pounds!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i seen the Jolly balls, but they'd have it destroyed in no time... i need some thing they cant bite into.. lol.. 

i think its the Boomer balls i was thinking of.. thanks for the link..


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

there is a hard jolly ball too not just the one ment for horses. definately look into the boomer ball. i am getting peanut one of those for his birthday  there is also something called the almost industructible ball which is most likely the one you seen it is advertised red with a rottweiler with it. also, something that Peanut has that has taken ALOT of abuse and is holding up is the egge. its not round but it is a blast and pretty durable. there was a video of the animals at the oregon zoo with them and they held up and that sold me on the egge.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> cant get much more durable than that! i think the smallest ones are 6 inches!
> 
> Chino's next toy
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahaha

rep to you! that was HILARIOUS!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> there is a hard jolly ball too not just the one ment for horses. definately look into the boomer ball. i am getting peanut one of those for his birthday  there is also something called the almost industructible ball which is most likely the one you seen it is advertised red with a rottweiler with it. also, something that Peanut has that has taken ALOT of abuse and is holding up is the egge. its not round but it is a blast and pretty durable. there was a video of the animals at the oregon zoo with them and they held up and that sold me on the egge.
> YouTube- eGGe toy with animals of the Oregon Zoo


ok i want one just so i can make a video of chino with the same music LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

lol! that toy has taken a beating. on friday i thought it was wrecked because the whole small end dented in on the block wall the dent popped out on its own. the good thing about it is it wears him out on his own. however he always wants it. we pick it up at night because when it hits things it is LOUD.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*The Egge*

Josey is obsessed with it. This was the 1st time she saw it. We have to take it away after 10 min - I think she would chase it until she drops.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

great video! Peanut is the SAME way with his. I have to take his away and hide it because he will keep playing with it even when he is exhausted.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

I came in to the house for a minute when Josey was playing with it the other day and she must have had it cornered somewhere. She had gotten her mouth on the small end and came running by with it in her mouth. So much for a dog not being able to pick it up. We are going to file down the tooth marks to smooth it out. We have a few spare Egges too. We had given them to friends with Labs and they weren't interested. Must be a Terrier thing to love an Egge!


----------

